# 2008 - A Look Back



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Seeing as it's New Year's Eve I thought it might be nice to read a short review of your year in horology, including best (and worst) buys, and anything you've learned about the hobby. So here's mine to start it off...

2008 has been a busier year than I anticipated back in January. Going into the year my ambition was to reduce the numbers of watches in my collection, and find some focus. I failed miserably at that, with 35 new additions (and one incomming)  . I did learn that I can sell a watch though, with 12 watches leaving, so although the total number in my collection increased I don't consider it a total fail (well, ok, I suppose it was, but at least I tried :lol: )

As far as best buys go, there have been several, but the two that stand out are the Omega Ploprof and the Pre-moon Speedie.

The Ploprof is a watch I'd wanted ever since I first became interested in vintage watches 4 years ago. I honestly didn't think I would ever have one though, not just because of the cost but also because of the number of fakes / franken watches around and my lack of knowledge on what to look out for. Finally one came up for sale which was an all-original un-restored one-owner watch with full provenance, and from a seller I trusted completely, and so I took the plunge. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea (Mach  ), and it certainly wasn't a "bargain" price, but it was a milestone in my collecting and still one of my favourite watches.










The Pre-moon Speedie Pro is probably my "best" buy in that it was so cheap. I had been looking for one for a while, and had come close on several occasions, but always the cost put me off. Portabello Market isn't where I'd normally expect to find a bargain, but it just goes to show that there are bargains to be had if you're lucky enough to be in the right pace at the right time.  A service and spruce up later, and I couldn't be happier with this watch (and it's 1969 too :thumbsup: )










Worst buys? Well, I suppose the two that stand out were the Rolex GMTII and the Marina Mailitare. Both now gone, and lessons learned.

The Rolex GMT Master II was something I bought on impulse. I'd planned to buy a no date Sub or Sea Dweller during 2008, but the watch came up at a good price so I pulled the trigger. Lovely watch, very well made and very pretty, but it made me realise that Rolex are not my thing. Unfortunately they are just a little small for me (as my 710 would remind me almost every time I wore the watch) and so with regret I sold it on to Phil. I still think Rolex sports models (with the exception of the Deep Sea) are beautiful looking watches, but just not for me. 










The Marina Militare just made me realise that homages are dangerous. I'd wanted a Luminor Panerai for a while, but it was only when I had the MM that it became an obsession. It was only a matter of time before the PAM came in and the MM went out, so an expensive purchase, that MM :wink2:










So what have I learned about the hobby in 2008? Well, I suppose I've realised that I don't need a focus in my collecting (apart from only buying watches I want to wear). My collection now is a mix of modern & vintage, and I'm comfortable with that. I've also realised that trying to keep the collection to a certain size just doesn't work for me, and while I commend those who can keep to a small number of watches I know I can't.

2008 also made me realise what a great bunch of WIS you all are (well, most of you at any rate :tongue2: ). We may not all have the same tastes in watches, and occasionally posting here is a bit like being in junior school h34r: , but the sense of community is special, and so I thank each and every one of you for that 

So, who's next.... Anyone else want to share their year in this hobby?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Rich I know what you mean about the GMTII although I am quite happy with the more robust looking SD will I get a Deep Sea? Not sure, although they do look better in real life than in the stock pictures.

Best contemporary watch buy for me in 2008 was an IWC Ingenieur, a big chunk of metal with a vulnerable crown and a propensity for banging against things .... but I really like it.










Best vintage buy was a 911 pilot version Flightmaster although I paid too much for it and spent another Â£350 having it overhauled!










Worst buys? I haven't really bought anything I regretted but if I had to choose it would be the Speedsonic as I am just not am electric watch person (sorry Paul). I also ended up with a 166.092 Seamaster after a drunken visit to e-bay, not sure how I will feel about it once it get back from STS










As a footnote I spent too much in 2008 :lol: and should offload a few .... nothing new there then!


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

I too have had a busy year. I bought 18 watches, 10 of which I also sold within the year. I also sold 2 that Iâ€™d had from previous years.

In terms of purchases, the best buy of the year for me was my SD










Itâ€™s just so classy, with bomb proof build quality and to my mind itâ€™s the nicest watch Rolex had in the range. Keeps excellent time too.

I managed to get both a DA37










and a DC56










Still on the hunt for a DC67 though.

The other real highlight is the Speedy Reduced that I only recently traded for my Anonimo Cronoscopio










I bought & sold a Sinn 757 that I should probably have kept, but it was competing against the DC56 for wrist time & usually loosing.

I should have kept my Tag Heuer Carrera Chronograph Re-edition. It was the hand wound, Heuer logoâ€™d version, but that lack of a date had started to bug me and it realised useful funds towards the SD.

My fastest flip of the year was a beautiful Omega Speedmaster Broad Arrow that I got for an amazing price, but somehow didnâ€™t bond with, so within 24 hours it was sold on.

I learned lots of useful stuff including:-

How to take better close up pictures.

By trying a couple of Marina Militares that if I do ever get a Panerai â€" 44mm would be way too big.

That Toshi makes great straps and is a very easy guy to get on with.

That I definitely donâ€™t get on with Natoâ€™s.

Whilst buying pre-owned is generally the way to go, sometimes (i.e. Damaskoâ€™s) you just have to bite the bullet and buy new.

That a Sinn U1 is as big a watch as I can comfortably wear.

The longer I spend on these forumâ€™s the longer the wish list gets.

Overall itâ€™s been a blast. The economic outlook for next year and finally succumbing to my long suffering wifeâ€™s pleas for a new kitchen mean funds for new purchases will be much more limited next year, but that wont stop me snapping up a bargain or two, learning some more and having a bit of fun.

Cheers.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

2008 was a big change year for me career-wise.

also got a bit more into this watch collecting thing.

initial plans for 6 or 8 watches out the window as currently 10 with 2 incoming and still looking.

but at least now i have a better idea of what i like.

havn't flipped too many, but possibly a few more changes to come.

no clear favourite in the current collection, like 'em all - just not enough wrists.

date free hand wound vintage is the way forward for me at the moment plus a few divers (which is what got me into this in the first place).

oh and a few 24 hr, and a couple of regulators and possibly another watch box by about this time next year. i think i am doomed.

happy new year all.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

My year and interest in watches started back in March when i saw a Rolex ad in a car magazine showing the new GMT IIc. I'd been doing loads of overtime and thought it'd be nice to spend it on a watch that would last me a lifetime. I promptly ordered it and had to wait 12 weeks for it to arrive.

I joined here and i think that's when i decided one was never going to be enough! I started looking at Panerai's in local AD and really loved the look but was worried about the size. Later i saw a post on here by Toshi about him buying a MM on ebay so off i went and bought one and found the size was fine.

The Rolex finally showed up and i was honestly blown away... still am.

Up next was what prompted my first post on here, a mint Omega F300 from Tom on sales corner.

Then after much overtime again, in October i purchased the Sub LV.

And finally last weekend i got a Panerai.










What i've learned is that it's an addictive and expensive hobby but i haven't regretted a penny i've spent, it's all come from working overtime so even the missus hasn't moaned :blink:

Family and friends think i'm mad but i really enjoy having a nice watch on my wrist.

I'll sell the MM to make room for something else but i'm 100% happy with my other purchases and won't be selling any of them.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

This was a year of collecting some nice watches. Best by far was the JLC I had wanted for over 30 years. Bought with issues and needing a good watchmaker's TLC it seems to be my daily watch. The disadvantage is that I now never wear anything else (And have been had up for it quite often  )

I shouldn't have bought it in April anyway as I bought a Chrono in March, elated with having just collected my new car that day. WBM asked me how much the watch I was just watching (honestly!) would go for. I said I'd be happy if it came my way for my top bid so she said "well, go on then." So I did. The customs duty was an unpleasant surprise and I don't wear this gargoyle much, 'cos it is a bit blingy for my taste but it has a Valjoux column wheel chronograph in it and was NOS so a bargain anyway at about Â£230 all in. One of my mistakes, I guess.

Then I worked on a friend's Zenith. So I had to have one myself. It isn't the best around but it is a fine timekeeper and nobody mistakes it for new!

Worst mistake of the year? The Heuer Deluxe which only needed a clean and a new crystal to be quite lovely. I put a white strap on it, WBM snatched it from me and I get to wind it occasionally !

Next year's grails will be a Seiko 5 (if I can find a cheap one,) and a timing machine.

What did I learn? Lots and lots and lots. There are so many skills yet to master but for now, I'm a pretty competent serviceman and diagnostician. I'll settle for that as having been a good year's work.

So to you all, (even the Rollie and Darkling fraternity :tongue2 A very happy new year and may the economic crisis bring you some long sought after bargains.

(I'll get around to editing in some pictures once the camera has warmed up. 'Tis cold in the glovebox and the condensation gives a soft focus effect!)


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Andy Tims said:


> That Toshi makes great straps and is a very easy guy to get on with.


Thanks Andy


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Life is much too short to post pictures so I have decided not to bother.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Started buying watches as a hobby in August 2007 and this year have added just two. I would have liked to have bought more, but 0% payrise and no boonus April took the wind out of my sails a little. At the started of the year I was on the look out for something slightly off the wall so in January I bought a 1970 - 73 Stowa Hand Wind Jump Hour (as seen at two London gatherings). Initially I was pleased as punch, but soon found myself always going back to the O&W MP for the clarity. I suppose then that the Stowa was the closest to a regretful purchase - and at some point I may flip it.

Then 11 long months past of not buying a new one, in that time I scratched the crystal on the MP Auto... very annoying, whilst I amused myself with an occasional strap purchase. Then in the last two to three months my attitudes have changed markedly. Previously I didn't like divers and really wanted a proper mechanical chrono. Now I still badly want a chrono but have started to appreciate the beauty of divers, so much so that a fortnight ago I made my second and last purchase of the year. A Seiko Orange Monster Lite (same size as an OM, but better looking IMO but annoyingly with less water resistance).

Going forward I no longer hanker for something 'a bit different' but have rested on Sinn as my preferred mark. Next Tuesday I'm ordering a Sofa, in April I'm going to a wedding in Cyprus (killer Euro rate) but the chink of light is that the 710 is finishing her masters and I will therefore no longer have to support her financially. At some point I will by a Sinn probably a 303 although tastes change, I would like a vintage Heuer, a Speedy (still mainly chronos) but also a Sinn U1 (really I'd like a U1000, but it seems unlikely - as does an SD DEEPSEA).

I truth my only real regrets don't concern what I've bought, rather what I haven't bought - I started liking Divers after seeing JasonM's B&M Capeland S XXL and after seeing it I started to scan the internet for one, eventually I found one in the US for $1250 (when the pound was 2 for 1) add duty and it would have been about Â£750, but I couldn't justify buying (especially since it wasn't a Sinn) and now the site has sold out. My other regret is not discovering Seiko's earlier, they're superb!

What have I learned, divers can be very nice good. The guys that go to the London gatherings are some of the nicest guys I know. Seiko's are very Good! I didn't previously like Rolexes and now I consider the SD and the DEEPSEA as grails. I've also learn't how to post, but unfortunately I mainly post at work and can't get on to photobucket here, so no photos of the Stowa or Seiko.

In reality unless my earnings go up substantially (unlikely given the recession and my profession as a fund manager) I am unlikely to add 35 new watches to my collection of 3 anytime soon, but the watch forum is a great place to read about and see other people's babies.

:rltb:

Have a good new year everyone


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

2008 was a big year for me: got married, finished work, and finally completed 3 years of DIY on our house. Oh, and bought a few watches!

On the positive side, I got hold of very nice examples of the Hamilton Ventura and Hamilton Van Horn --- the first two electric watches from 1957:



















The Ventura was an eBay listing but I managed to persuade the buyer to sell to me direct and end the action early. The same thing occurred with my other grail purchase in 2008, a rare LIP R 27, the first French electric watch. In great condition, fully working and lovely to have the original battery hatches:



















Finally, I was very pleased to get a working Longines Ultra-Quartz Cal. 6512, the World's First (and only) Cybernetic Watch:










On the downside, I've still not finished my Epperlein project and the Accutron GMT Mark IV was smaller than I expected.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i finally narrowed down what i want and what i liked .seiko's mainly yes there are more expensive watches i like but i cannot afford them so ive stuck to sieko's and all of them are amazing for the money.

best buys my 2 bullheads .

so what ive learned this year its important to stick to what you like stay away from bidding for random watches on ebay and its important to find someone you can trust to repair youre watches .

sadly though 08 is ending with some really bad shocking news that has put everthing into perspective its been a hard year for me this year and doesnt seem to be getting any better ,this isnt only a hobby for me it helps take my mind off all the **** and mess thats been going on behind the scenes.

sorry to be on a downer but this is where im at sorry i really hope 09 gets better.

jason.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Great pics of some beautiful watches Hawkey :thumbup:

2008 was another year of the scattergun approach to buying. Right now, on the 31st, everything that I have bought this year has been moved on and I can't say that I miss any, maybe the Glycine 43mm Combat, the 9 in my watch box are long termed owned, the box of 50+ Russians I "found" has kept me playing but TBH I am losing interest. My spare cash has gone another motorbike, my money pit Vespa and a touring cycle, I think cycling will get my time and money in 2009.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Some great watches here! Love those Hamiltons!

It has been a fab year for me, not only did I get married but I have also ammassed a great collection which I couldn't have done without help from some great mates and some true stars, especially on RTL! I have been really lucky this year and have made some great pals in the process! So here are my top few that I simply can't part with:

Omega cal 1511 Marine Chronometer, sold on the day I was born (19/7/77) in the watch shop in my home town I bout my first Omega from










Omega Ploprof, again like Rich I thought it would never come off but with the help and support of a great mate I finally achieved it










Omega Vader, I never thought I could do this, when the dial finally came around it all fell in to place, a real gem










Omeg Megaquartz F2.4, the ones that really started it all for me, I only have two of these three now but they are IMHO the best watch Omega has ever made:










Omega Chronoquartz, again one I didn't think I could achieve, with the support of KT and STS I finally got one, boxed with all docs and STS brought it back to life for me:










I hope 2009 is going to be just as good, sadly with exchange rates going through the floor the ebay bargains are drying up 

thats said, it has been a great 2008! here's to 2009! :rltb:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

The watchyear 2008 started with the Jaeger-leCoultre Master Grande Taille in January, bought from a friend of my watchmaker, the watch was in mint condition, only used for a couple of hours!










My Breitling Premier needed a full service and was sent to Breitling in June, I bought an O&W MP and a RLT '69 from Roy and got the Breitling back in August.



















Plans for 2009, a Buben & ZÃ¶rweg watchwinder and a dark blue aligator strap for the JLC.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just been having a look at what arrived and what left this year, in total 6 new arrivals; which after looking at my list that's the same amount as 2007  h34r: and only 3 departures :blink:

As for the ones that stand out, I suppose if it had to be only one, then clearly it would be the Sea-Dweller as this was my first purchase in 2007 and was a treat to myself after a bitch of a year in 2007.










Also buying the SD then started me on a hunt for a couple more Rolex which thankfully Rich kindly obliged in selling me the GMT II, although I don't wear it as much as the SD, it's still a keeper for now 

Then talking of keepers, I thought I had got to he point in that I could flip the Aviation, even took some lovely pictures (Well I thought they were) and posted it for sale 










Shame it only lasted for about on hour, got a couple of PM's and a clear one from the 710 in telling me not to sell it :cry2: Then for some other bits from 2008 that are watch related, ended up buying something that I thought I would never own, a watch box










And finally grabbing a vintage Seiko waffle to complete my 6105 










All in all a good year, just hope 2009 starts off in a similar way and wishing all RLT's a Happy New Year :toot:

BTW Good idea for a thread Rich :yes:


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

2008 has ended on a high note. The nice man from DHL has brought my stereo zoom microscope. What a tool! These are sold on the bay by an outfit called Muller and can be warmly recommended. The price was about 1/8 of that of the Meiji I use at work and although the focussing is not so constant when zooming, it isn't far off.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I've had around 8 watches come in this year and I have let 4 others go. To be honest I wish i'd kept two in particular but it's an expensive hobby and some watches seem to naturally take the place of others anyway.

I'm very pleased with some watches in particular. My MkII speedmaster is a great watch and I can't see myself moving this one on at all. This was the most i'd ever spent on a watch but i'd wanted one since seeing Gary's pictures and I just had to have it. I told myself that this was it for a while now but the problem is that it's addictive and it was only the next month that I was buying another. 










Other favourites this year include my Stowa Marine, Seamaster Mariner and the PRS50LE. All outstanding watches that i've bought from great people.

I haven't had any 'worst buys' yet. I now have a couple of pocket watches that I very rarely take out with me but I love to play with them and sometimes carry them around the house so they are still firmly in the 'good buy' camp.

My only regret this year is that I let Hari's Tutima DI300 get away from me. I saw it for sale and wanted it but told myself i'd already bought enough for now. After getting back from the pub (I notice a lot of people do this )I decided 'sod it' and sent him a PM but I was too late. I still really want one. 

The money that would have gone on the DI300 went on the Stowa Marine so I suppose it was ok in the end.

I've read a few people on the forum mention that they started off buying anything and everything but have become more focused and gained direction over time. I've tried to take that on board. Seeing all of the watches come and go on the forum this year i've realised that if i'm buying a watch there has to be something special about it, at least to me... If you know what I mean :huh:

There are some great people on this forum and i've enjoyed talking to everyone. I'd love to make it to one of the meet's sometime. It's been a good year. Hopefully next year will be even better. :thumbsup:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

A look back eh! Well not new years eve yet here, soon, heading out overnight but not doing anything special at all.

Did not learn too much this year. Ended up buying for the sake of buying, in wait for some NOS vintage to turn up. I have seen over the past few years mint or NOS vintage increase in value tri-fold in some cases. What seems to be on the market in the last year are generally good pieces.

Experimented with various pieces this year new ones and for the most part flipped them. I have been limited in discussion to pieces less than 1K by the other half slipped once with showing a Speedy. In January 08 I did pick up one piece though that is the cream of my collection in new pieces, that was an IWC 3714-15, which currently resides at the bank. Other than some Marathon, a recent Tissot COSC piece, some G-Shock and the last 3 MP2801 from Roy, a couple OUYI pocket pieces that sums up whats new and still around on the new front.

Military Benrus went on the backburner. Military for the most part.

Added maybe 10 or 12 pocket watches to the collection. Of all the vintage wrist pieces I found this year kept a few. Serviced some for storage. Nothing really stands out and shouts at me anymore in vintage can't find them the way I used to be able to.

Flipped too many pieces but thats life.

Where it all stood for me. Great to be about the forum great to play with nice people. On a personal note, in February I had a small lump removed and received treatments, only to have my 6 month checkup not come back clean, that was taken care of again and still being taken care of in the past month and upcoming while.

All the best!

James


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Best bit of 2008 - my daughter got her first job :good:

Best watch buy was probably the Ocean 2000, although it is a close-run race with the SM120c:



















Worst bit of 2008 - my daughter lost her job :sadwalk:

Worse watch buy was a Sandoz compressor cased diver (it has potential - the only saving grace is that I didn't spend much)










Lessons learnt - be more selective and focussed in my (watch and shirt) purchases :yes:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Moved lots in and out including a Glycine 'Pumpkin', Seiko Marinemaster, Doxa Seahunter amongst others but still sad to have sold my Doxa Whiteshark :cry2:

But the offer was too good :tongue2:

My highlight was picking up this for pennies










and ending up with this. 










Alasdair


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, let's see....

I managed to get to one out of the three (was it?) London get togethers and met some really great guys there, on the Forum and face to face whilst buying.

Haven't sold anything yet.

Not much buying this year really.

Learned a lot.

New Year's Resolution - Take Pictures !

Work isn't going to be any easier in 2009 than it was this year, and we are supposed to be doing a major, major building project at home so goodness knows if I will have any spare cash in '09.

All the best to all of you though.

Live long and prosper.

Chris


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well in 2008 I spent more on less watches but did get some very nice items, a few of them are shown in post #32 of the `Happy New Year's Watch` HERE.

Other nice watches to arrive this year have included...

*Tudor Oyster-Prince 34, Ref:7909, cal. 390 17 jewels(?) circa 1950s (?)*










*Omega Megaquartz 32 Khz, cal.1310 8 Jewels circa mid 1970s.*










Seagull `1963 Chinese Airforce` cal.ST19, 19/21(?) Jewels.










Sekonda, Poljot 3017 19 Jewels circa 1965/6










Services Competitor `German Made`pin-pallet, c 1920s?










I`ve sold loads of watches this year including all but one of my Alpha`s, I bought a MM but very nice though it is I haven`t suddenly developed the urge to get a pannie oh & I still don`t want a Rolex diver


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I forgot to mention that I was very pleased to win Keith`s Heuer, especially as most of the money went to very worthy cause :thumbup:

*Heuer 200m Professional, model 844-2. TH branded ETA 2824.2 25 jewels**.*










BTW I`ve now fitted it on a rather nice non-leather Kevlar strap which suits it very well


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I can't believe 2008 has gone already!

Bagged a nice Tissot and a cool Gruen but I think that was all, so much going on that took too much time away from hobbies 

09 will be a big clear out and consolodation year. The house is over cluttered and things have got to go> With the loft conversion done we've gone from 4 to 6 beds but have lost the loft all the junk was in so now 2 bedrooms hold the junk!


----------

